# Puppy Coat to Adult Coat?



## Click-N-Treat

I didn't notice Noelle losing hair, it was more like the texture changed from the root up. Anyone else wanna jump in here?


----------



## Dechi

I never experienced it with mine, he was 16 months old when I got him. I heard for toys it's around 12 months.

You have to know that hair quality varies a great deal, though. Some dogs never get the " real " coarse, curly poodle hair. Some get it partially, with spots staying more wavy than curly.

Merlin is a good example of incorrect coat. His hair is soft and not very curly, especially on the legs and sides. The advantage of this, in his case, is that his hair doesn't mat. I like to brush him so I do it every few days, but I think it wouldn't even mat if I went 2-3 weeks without brushing (which I won't try...)


----------



## Viking Queen

Poppy, a Spoo, began her coat change around 10 months of age. She immediately began matting, even minutes after a thorough brushing. Some body parts were worse than others. Her ears were the very worst. As far as shedding her puppy coat there was no shedding like with other breeds but during brushing there was a lot of puppy coat being brushed out and staying in the brush. If you don't thoroughly brush then comb to the skin you will have the baby coat matting with the incoming adult coat and WHAT A MESS! 

When the coat change began I had her cut very short all over, except for ears and tail. It was the only way to avoid horrible matting, even when thoroughly brushed daily.

Poppy is black, has an extremely dense coat and it is very very soft even in her adult coat. It is just like my previous black poodle's coat. My groomer says it is the thickest, most luxurious coat she has ever groomed in her 40 yrs of grooming. It seems like other color coats may be more wiry in texture.

Get the right tools for the job. A good slicker brush and a metal comb. Look up line brushing on YouTube which will show how to line brush a poodle. Following a thorough brushing you use the metal comb to comb to the skin to make sure every tangle and potential mat is combed out. You can work a little cornstarch into a mat which helps comb it out easier...... or get a tube of Cowboy Magic detangler, it's an equine product, and it works great to get out mats. Just try to avoid getting mats in the first place.

Best of luck with the coat change! Cathy and Poppy


----------



## galofpink

We started coat change about a month ago when Shae (spoo) was 6 mos old. I noticed her tail base and topknot starting to curl a bit more and noticed a patch of hair on her butt and between her shoulder blades that was becoming more wiry. I keep her body clipped short (5 blade) for easy maintenance, so her body hasn't matted (yet). 

This past weekend, I was brushing/metal combing her (usually do about 2x a week) bracelets, tail, topknot and ears out when I noticed that her ears had started to mat in places. I spent half an hour on Saturday brushing them out, clipped them shorter on Sunday in hopes that will help a bit  and spent another hour last night working on them. Seems I would just get one mat and section worked on and another mat would pop right up behind it. Her hair is still straight and fluffy on her ears, but there are very cottony mats developing at the roots, which illustrates why it is so important to get a metal comb and comb in sections all the way down to the roots. Going to have to step up my A-game to keep on top of the mats now.


----------



## cosmicgarlic

Viking Queen said:


> Poppy, a Spoo, began her coat change around 10 months of age. She immediately began matting, even minutes after a thorough brushing. Some body parts were worse than others. Her ears were the very worst. As far as shedding her puppy coat there was no shedding like with other breeds but during brushing there was a lot of puppy coat being brushed out and staying in the brush. If you don't thoroughly brush then comb to the skin you will have the baby coat matting with the incoming adult coat and WHAT A MESS!
> 
> When the coat change began I had her cut very short all over, except for ears and tail. It was the only way to avoid horrible matting, even when thoroughly brushed daily.
> 
> Poppy is black, has an extremely dense coat and it is very very soft even in her adult coat. It is just like my previous black poodle's coat. My groomer says it is the thickest, most luxurious coat she has ever groomed in her 40 yrs of grooming. It seems like other color coats may be more wiry in texture.
> 
> Get the right tools for the job. A good slicker brush and a metal comb. Look up line brushing on youtube which will show how to line brush a poodle. Following a thorough brushing you use the metal comb to comb to the skin to make sure every tangle and potential mat is combed out. You can work a little cornstarch into a mat which helps comb it out easier......or get a tube of Cowboy Magic detangler, it's an equine product, and it works great to get out mats. Just try to avoid getting mats in the first place.
> 
> Best of luck with the coat change! Cathy and Poppy


I think it's common for black dogs to have thicker coats most of the time. 

I groom dogs for a living so I have all the tools necessary to keep him mat free. Grooming was what made me want to get a poodle! their hair is so much fun to style.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen

cosmicgarlic said:


> I think it's common for black dogs to have thicker coats most of the time.
> 
> I groom dogs for a living so I have all the tools necessary to keep him mat free. Grooming was what made me want to get a poodle! their hair is so much fun to style.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well, I was preaching to the choir with all my helpful hints then. I am sure you will have lots of fun with your little guy's coat as he matures and grows in his adult coat. I do hope you will post his new "do" each time you try something adventurous on him!?


----------



## twyla

Anywhere from 9 to 18 months, two of my toy pups I barely noticed a change but my Beatrice was rough for me, she has a proper thick curly coarse coat


----------



## Mfmst

All I can say is enjoy that baby angel hair, since you're an experienced groomer, for as long as it lasts. Various fat shaming remarks, because Buck has that big black coat, caused me to tell his groomer to cut it all down, except for the ears, top knot and tail. I miss that soft fluff but glad I dodged the mats.


----------



## cosmicgarlic

Mfmst said:


> All I can say is enjoy that baby angel hair, since you're an experienced groomer, for as long as it lasts. Various fat shaming remarks, because Buck has that big black coat, caused me to tell his groomer to cut it all down, except for the ears, top knot and tail. I miss that soft fluff but glad I dodged the mats.


People were calling your dog fat? Because his hair was thick and poofy? Wow. I would be seething if someone said that about my dog. I'm sorry that happened to you! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst

I thought it was sort of funny. My DH who has very little hair is quite the hair critic. With a big puppy coat blow-out, Buck did seem to be twice his size. It lead me to his signature sport clip which I call "The Countryboy". Much easier in our heat and I did bypass the mats


----------



## Mini poodle mom

Click-N-Treat said:


> I didn't notice Noelle losing hair, it was more like the texture changed from the root up. Anyone else wanna jump in here?


Since this has been awhile did your puppies coat change fro the root up? My puppies coat is curly a little starting at the root but wavy on ends.


----------



## Mini poodle mom

Mini poodle mom said:


> Since this has been awhile did your puppies coat change fro the root up? My puppies coat is curly a little starting at the root but wavy on ends.


From


----------



## Click-N-Treat




----------



## Rose n Poos

Mini poodle mom said:


> Since this has been awhile did your puppies coat change fro the root up? My puppies coat is curly a little starting at the root but wavy on ends.


Coat change won't begin typically til 5-6 months old. 12 weeks is extremely unlikely. Puppy coats are not always really only straight, curly or wavy. This all depends on what they inherited genetically.

Here's one of my boys as coat change was coming on.
Puppy fluff at almost 9 weeks











A bit over 16 weeks











20 or 21 weeks coat change starting, notice the curly portion at the neck and straight toward the back. If you could magnify the photo and keep resolution you'll see the curls close to the skin on the same tuft as the straight at the back.


----------

